# EOS - trip in the desert: dust



## eddiemrg (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello everyone!
In September I am going to Fuerteventurafor a surf trip. Wind, sand (like the desert) and salt from the sea are the caracteristics of the environment and I am going to bring my 7D, 15-85 and 70-200 f4 is: all with protective filters.

Do I need to pay more attention? No lens change during wind on sand, OK... Anything else?

Thanks!


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jul 5, 2013)

Both your 7D and 70-200 are weather sealed... you'll be fine...  Even with your 15-85 you'll be fine. I have taken my old 450D and 17-55 into the north Indian dessert for a couple of days camel safari, constantly exposing it to the elements and it was fine... 

Just change your lens in the best situation, away from extreme dusty/windy/wet environments, and you won't have a problem...

 Enjoy your trip


----------



## eddiemrg (Jul 5, 2013)

OK!
Thanks a lot...!

Do you recommend lens filters?


----------



## Hannes (Jul 5, 2013)

eddiemrg said:


> OK!
> Thanks a lot...!
> 
> Do you recommend lens filters?



I would always use a UV filter by the sea because salt gets stuck on the front element constantly and it is pretty abrasive when you wipe it off unless you use some kind of cleaning liquid. That it completes the weather sealing on the 70-200 is also nice and I imagine that will be your most used lens when shooting surfers.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jul 8, 2013)

Hannes said:


> eddiemrg said:
> 
> 
> > OK!
> ...



+1... Enjoy!


----------



## tomscott (Jul 8, 2013)

I took my 40D and 17-85mm (a long time ago) into the Sahara, I wasn't overly careful and I got no dust into the camera itself but it did creep into the shutter button and made the zoom ring on the 17-85mm grind (unfortunately with any lens this will happen, even weather sealed Ls) 

A few months later I was shooting in the Lake District in Cumbria England and it pored down and with the rain the dust from the desert was pushed further into the button by the rain and the button stopped working. That was it for the camera it was pretty much a gonner.

Only fix was to pore alcohol down the battery compartment and it come out of the button. I had already bought a new camera and the cost to fix was more than the cameras value so it was last resort, but it fixed it and it continued to shoot for another day.

You should be ok with the 7D its weather sealing is better but dust/sand with the high winds in the desert and at the coast gets into everything.

Ben Long has just done another practising photographer video series on Lynda and goes through all of the above, his 16-35mm and 24-105mm got the grind in the zoom ring its just something that happens with use and was quoted $400 to fix... But for me the pics are worth more than the gear so its a personal choice.

http://www.lynda.com/Photography-Cameras-Gear-tutorials/Travel-Photography-Desert-Road-Trip/121831-2.html


----------



## eyeland (Jul 8, 2013)

At the start of the year I took a brand new 24-105 into the Negev dessert for 2 days. No storms, no spills, I was very careful, I didn't change lenses, I used a Filter, and STILL, sand got into the focusing ring which now grinds so much that in-camera audio on a video shot is unthinkable. Sand/Dust+Wind=it WILL get in there eventually


----------



## interpilot (Jul 8, 2013)

I'd take some waterproof boxes (Otterboxes?), or completely sealable plastic bags if I were you. Just in case you do encounter bad weather.

I've once driven (well, was driven, luckily) through a sandstorm in the sahara in southern Tunesia; you could only barely see the next line appearing on the road each time. The next day, I found sand in a zipped up photo bag that had been closed and in the bus all the time. And more sand in just about every other place imaginable.

The whole thing was pretty awesome, but a bit scary as well I must say...


----------



## tgara (Jul 8, 2013)

I did some photography in Anetelope Valley, AZ a couple years ago. When the wind kicks up, dust gets everywhere, so I expect your venue will have similar issues. I had my 7D and 17-40 lens with me at the time, and the dust got into the buttons of the camera and the zoom ring of the lens. You could hear and feel grinding! When I got back home, I sent everything to Canon for cleaning, and all is well now.

I would suggest getting a Rainsleeve from OpTech. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/469774-REG/OP_TECH_USA_9001132_18_Rainsleeve_Set_of.html

Although they are made for rain, they will help to prevent dust from getting into the switchgear in your camera. In combination with a front protector filter and some common sense (e.g., don't change lenses in the wind!), you should be fine.


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 8, 2013)

I live in the driest state of Australia (South Australia) - and have been to some environments which are dry, dusty and sandy. When the wind is blowing in these locations, I don't change lenses... though occasionally I'll change lens (not near the ground) at the beach, if I feel it's safe.

After tens of thousands of photos, I've had one or two specs of dust on my 7D's sensor as a result, but thankfully with my rocket blower have removed them. The 15-85mm - though not rated 'weather sealed' is definitely a step up from my former 28-135mm - which got dust (and 1 or 2 pieces of sand) in the zoom, but thankfully I could remove them (coax them out using gravity and a fine bit of paper, as they were still near the join of the zoom)

I also have the 70-300mm L - which is a step up from any non L lens...it's built like a tank, and tolerances are tight. I carefully brush off sand / grit / dust from my 7D body and front of lens. In spray conditions I do use UV (or CPL) filters - which I can wash off later (easier).

Best wishes for your trip. In extreme conditions, I'd probably not go outside with the camera, unless you have some protection (eg designed bag, etc). Then again, you probably don't want to go out without eye protection in a true sand storm either!

The photo & story of interpilot, and the post of tgara also share some telling situations. Do be careful, but where the weather isn't extreme... you should be ok (as long as you don't change lenses or filters), so enjoy it then!

Paul


----------

